# NanoCube price?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

My LFS sells 12gal nanocubes for 500$... Yet i've seen on them online and ebay for less than 200$? Is 500$ a normal price?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

The cheapest Ive ever seen them was $200 dollers at a LFS


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think 500 is really high, ive seen 20 gallons for around 300. it may have some really advanced lights or something. there may be a reason why its so much, you should ask some questions about it and let them know that you can get them much cheaper, dont be mean, just try to get them to tell you why its so much more.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I suppose I will ask them about the high prices, as I am curious. Although they do tend to have overpriced merchandise (ie a 10gal starter kit is like 80$) - but their fish are not as expensive.

Thanks for the responses!
Zoe


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you planning on buying one for a saltwater setup?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe  Although if I go with a marine setup I think I shall want something rather bigger, a nice reefsetup.

Not anytime soon though.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Drs Foster and smith will be cheaper to buy from, and their nice too.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What's the advantage of a "nano" over a regular 10 gal tank? Seems terribly expensive to me.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Nano systems pretty much have everything built right in, lights, fans, pumps everything, 10g you'd have to buy it all seperate and then u'd have wires everywhere..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

$500????? For a 12 gallon???

ROTFLMFAO!!!!

Great googily-moogily! You could buy two, almost three for that much! THAT is a store that is definitely ripping off it's customers. I think I paid 128 bucks for mine, but it was a good deal. They should still be well under 200 most anywhere else.

UPDATE:
I just looked through the PetSolutions catalog, and they list standard 12's at $119.00.

That 500 could buy FOUR of them.

I seem to think that you're in Australia? I guess that could be part of the problem, but still I don't see any justification for THAT price.


----------



## philly (Mar 17, 2006)

I just purchased one in the box on sale for 120$ 12g sounds like i got a great deal.


----------

